# Need Opinions



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a side thing I'm going to try but requires me to draw most of the artwork. 
Does this suck? It was drawn in 15 mins or so during lunch the other day.
In case it sucks to the point you cant figure it out, it's a brute (specifically 2008 model) in a wheelie stance in the water.
Dang iphone pic made it kinda blurry.










Don't hold back. If it sucks, say so. You aint hurting my feelings.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok it sucks.



















just kidding no bad at all.:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it actually isnt to bad man, better then me laws could use a lil work but overall nice


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well tire tread and faces are hardest for me.


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Should have drawn a shark or paranas swimming in the water that would have been cool...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

better than i could do. i cant draw a straight line with a ruler.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on what you are going to do with the finished product, it looks good.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

better than i could do. i cant draw to lol cool pick i can draw a stickman lol


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Not bad at all.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> well tire tread and faces are hardest for me.


 Me too man Looks good to me ...Draw a Prairie for me and you may have your first sale:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha that's not finished. it wont even look like a drawing when i'm done.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellent. thanks peeps. i will continue on with other models 
i didnt want the cartoonish look.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I like it I wish I could draw like that !!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good to me, only thing I see that the drawing needs is a head sticking up above the front rack.....lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha that was purposely omitted. I cant draw people.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

draw a helmet then


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

A helmet would work.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work.

I'm looking for someone artistic to do some ball team logo's if your interested?


----------

